# Anyone else have tight stomach all day?



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

I am currently 22 weeks with my 2nd. Some days my stomach will be tight all day. I know it isn't BH because those come and go - well they did with dd at least. Does anyone else have this? I have had a tight stomach all day but the baby has been moving so I assume everything is okay.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytoavery* 
I am currently 22 weeks with my 2nd. Some days my stomach will be tight all day. I know it isn't BH because those come and go - well they did with dd at least. Does anyone else have this? I have had a tight stomach all day but the baby has been moving so I assume everything is okay.

sometimes i feel this way too. for me i notice is has a direct correlation to how slow my "digest" is, to be frank. if i keep things moving an don't eat too many gas/bloaty foods I am much less tight the next few days. you'd be surprised how much being bloated and backed up with tighten those muscles and make you feel almost like a minor constant BH! could this be the issue?


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

My stomach is tight almost all the time right now. I'm almost 31 weeks and it has felt tight for about 8 weeks now. Especially when I've just eaten... like it just needs to stretch a little more. I haven't noticed stretch marks yet though, I was a little worried when it started feeling so tight.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I haven't eaten anything gassy but I sure had to much sugar yesterday - holiday eating. Maybe that is it. I have been trying to get enough water so I don't think that is it as my midwife suggested. It really feels like my belly is trying to stretch but my skin won't accomodate it. That probably sounds wierd but it is the only way I can describe it.

My biggest fear is early labor. I had to be induced with dd so I never really got to feel real contractions. They were so planned with the induction.


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

I find that if I've irritated my uterus, but either twisting to hard, or lifting my son or getting out of a reclining position to quickly, that it can keep my uterus tight all day. Sunday I had probably 10 -12 contractions during the day, but not more than 2 an hour. And in between my uterus was just tight and uncomfortable.

Yesterday it was fine, until evening when I jumped out of a chair to help my son, then I irritated it again and it was tight the rest of the night.

I've been experiencing this tightness since about 15 weeks, but it has gotten progressively worse.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeannaK* 
I find that if I've irritated my uterus, but either twisting to hard, or lifting my son or getting out of a reclining position to quickly, that it can keep my uterus tight all day. Sunday I had probably 10 -12 contractions during the day, but not more than 2 an hour. And in between my uterus was just tight and uncomfortable.

Yesterday it was fine, until evening when I jumped out of a chair to help my son, then I irritated it again and it was tight the rest of the night.

I've been experiencing this tightness since about 15 weeks, but it has gotten progressively worse.

yes this happens to me also. didn't think about that til just now. if I do a lot of laundry or dishes and use those muscles, I feel tight all over that night and the next morning. almost like when you do too many ab crunches all at once and then pay for it the next day.

too much sugar makes me bloated too.


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

ah!
I'm glad I found this thread. I was worrying last night about this myself. I'm almost 24 weeks and get this occasionally. I never connected it to food or how much physical work I do during the day.


----------



## mommytoavery (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I finally called my mw when it was still tight this morning. She gave me a list of things to try:

Gas-X (I didn't know you could take this during pregnancy)
1/4 of a wine cooler
Warm bath (test water to make sure not over 100 degree)
Massage
Resting on my left side
Maternity belt

I tried Gas-X and that did help a bit. I think now I will try a warm bath.


----------



## SUOMI-SOFIA (Dec 7, 2008)

Braxton-Hicks - I called it the cement bowling ball - lie on left side & get off feet for a while...happened to me 19 weeks through the whole pregnancy...ab workout!


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

I felt this way yesterday too. I think it is all the food. I ate like a horse yesterday, and it was not healthy food at all...My lovely co-worker decided my desk was a nice one to put a whole box of donuts on. lol


----------

